# Need snowplowing insurance



## L.Lizak (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi.

Could someone recommend an insurance company to me for plowing insurance.
I do two small property for New York state. The insurance company I delt with last year they are not writing anymore insurance for plowing.


----------



## 2moresleeps (Aug 23, 2006)

I will most certainly get flamed but I would either not do the properties, or have them sign a waiver of "right to sue". 

Insurance from two properties would definelty eat any potential profit from them. I suggested the waiver because there is a great chance they would sign it cuz your selling feature could be "We/I only service a select few properties to allow for efficient and prompt service". They buy it, you save it.


----------



## jmoriweb (Aug 13, 2004)

*Insurance*

I have a good broker that gets me the insurance for the season. He is in NY and last year it cost me about $1600. This cuts into your bottom line but for liability issues it is a wise choice. Many car insurance policies will not cover you if you are using a personal vehicle for commercial snow removal and all you need is one slip and fall to put you in the poor house.
If you want his info, email me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

*insuracce*

i pay $2500 per year per truck for 1 mil in coverage year round in central ny. find an agent that deals with progressive.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

premier homes said:


> i pay $2500 per year per truck for 1 mil in coverage year round in central ny. find an agent that deals with progressive.


I pay about the same in NJ with Selective


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

DON"T GO WITH PROGRESSIVE... Were in NY are you... I have a great agent.... Best prices.. He is in Troy NY


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Erie Insurance has been the best for us so far.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

It cost be about 2 thousand a year for my landscape liability my truck my equipment covered and snow plow liability I am covered to the hilt.It is thru Meridian Security Insurance.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Try Farm Family.


----------

